# Why does one tyre not responding to AG tyre dressing?



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

This has been bugging me for a while now, so thought I'd ask the question here.

I have 4 Michelin tyres, and when I dress them all (after a good cleaning) with AG Instant Tyre Dressing, the same 1 tyre fails to 'shine' as the others do, this is most unsatisfactory.

What could the reason be for this?

In addition to this I have found that AG Instant Tyre Dressing is quite poor for longevity, one downpour recently washed off the dressing leaving the tyres back at square one.

Might consider a similarly priced alternative next time round.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm generally a fan of AG products but I don't like their tyre dressing. I wouldn't mind a few suggestions myself for an alternative


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

weejp said:


> This has been bugging me for a while now, so thought I'd ask the question here.
> 
> I have 4 Michelin tyres, and when I dress them all (after a good cleaning) with AG Instant Tyre Dressing, the same 1 tyre fails to 'shine' as the others do, this is most unsatisfactory.
> 
> ...


try using a gel based dressing applyed with an applicator, im using megs endurance and like it


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

I've just moved from AG tyre dressing to Megs Endurance... it's in a different class as far as I'm concerned. I goes on much easier (using a small sponge applicator) and does seem to last longer. To be fair though, I usually reapply tyre dressing every time I wash the car, so durability ain't really an issue.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

weejp said:


> This has been bugging me for a while now, so thought I'd ask the question here.
> 
> I have 4 Michelin tyres, and when I dress them all (after a good cleaning) with AG Instant Tyre Dressing, the same 1 tyre fails to 'shine' as the others do, this is most unsatisfactory.
> 
> ...


Are all the tyres the same age?

I also use Meg's Endurance gel and it is the best I have found so far:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Maybe its Gay?

Disclaimer - Im not judging, merely offering advice


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm sounds as though there is something on the surface of that tyre i would give it a through APC down maybe at stronger dilution and then reapply


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Or maybe try spraying some Tardis on the offending tyre then a strong solution of washing up liquid and a scubbing brush

Definetly sounds like there is something on the offending tyres that isn't on the others (or vice versa).

I guess theres a chance that a different dressing may behave the same way

In terms of a new dresssing, I recently switched to Swissvax Pneu glossy. Not cheap but a cracking finish


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

check the date codes on the sidewalls,sounds like one of the batch is an old one.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Maybe its Gay?
> 
> Disclaimer - Im not judging, merely offering advice


Rofl... Maybe you need a X-dressing product then..


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Meguairs endurance tyre gel, great stuff and a little goes a long way. I think I've had my current bottle near 2 years and I'd use it every couple of weeks or so.


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

Paddy_R said:


> Meguairs endurance tyre gel, great stuff and a little goes a long way. I think I've had my current bottle near 2 years and I'd use it every couple of weeks or so.


Really? That's impressive and defo worth a look.

I've only owned the car since February, so I don't know the age of the tyres, but they all have similar tread 4mm, but I realise that doesn't guarantee they're all the same age.

I will try the tardis, and thorough clean method next time I wash them.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Grommit said:


> Maybe its Gay?
> 
> Disclaimer - Im not judging, merely offering advice


Grommit Now thats funny!! In a nice way :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

One of your tyres doesnt shine like the others probably as the tyre wall has been "scrubbed" against a kerb at some point, see this all the time with some cars that i regulary valet/detail.

Also try a gel tyre dressing like chem guys, this is much better when it rains and lasts quite a while.:thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Autobrite Very Cherry Tyre Gel is great...

Must admit, never heard of or seen a tyre not behaving like others in terms of dressings. Worse case, renew the tyre :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would drop the Ag tyre dressing as its very poor. Try Megs Endurance gel. Not the best tyre gel but well priced. Nothing will last though mate but the AG stuff is crap. :thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I have two newer Conti's on the front of mine, they shine nicely and go a good black, whereas the tyres that have been on the car from new have started to perish and never go as nice


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Clean your tyres really well first with degreaser. Then use what ever dressing you like. 
I use AG Instant Tyre Dressing, and it lasts pretty good on a well prepped tyre.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

My dad's car is the same. The two "Newer" tyres are on the front but these just don't seem to go the same as the older two on the rear... Very weird but i think its just a case of batch and probably age. I'd recommend a Gel too... Tried sprays, they don't go on as well, dont spread as easy and just don't last as well as any gel.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Clean well then dressing, but many factors could be rubber age the actual mix the side wall pattern as they do change.
Could be scuffed as mentioned.
Lots of factors.
Cleaned and dressed the father in-laws that have never been dressed ever.
All 4 with different products.....:lol:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

This is a common problem and cause can be any of the items mentioned before. We can get 20 tyres, which are "the same" in for testing and find that some perform differently to others. This is because some tyres are more porous. If you have a tyre that is particularly porous then you can try painting the dressing on, applying extra layers. Alternatively, switch to a thicker silicone dressing that is less likely to be drawn into the tyre.


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Clean your tyres really well first with degreaser. Then use what ever dressing you like.
> I use AG Instant Tyre Dressing, and it lasts pretty good on a well prepped tyre.


I second the degreaser idea. I use Meguiars super degreaser, works a treat. Let us know what you find.


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

better off applying Megs endurance with a small paint brush i have put gel into an empty jar , i found that overtime the sponge applicator is not the best , If you put into heavy you will get sling on bodywork i take any excess off with cheap kitchen sponge


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I had this problem as well but scrubbing the wall with APC really well and then using a 3M spray dressing applied with an old washing up scourer sponge (scourer bit removed) sorted it out.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

In addition to the above suggestions , have you had an alloy refurb ? 

Some 'less careful' repairers don't mask the tyre when they are clear coating the wheel , so you may have clear coat preventing the product from affixing itself to the tyre.

Just another scenario to throw into the pot


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

badman1972 said:


> Are all the tyres the same age?
> 
> I also use Meg's Endurance gel and it is the best I have found so far:thumb:





Jimmy The Saint said:


> I've just moved from AG tyre dressing to Megs Endurance... it's in a different class as far as I'm concerned. I goes on much easier (using a small sponge applicator) and does seem to last longer. To be fair though, I usually reapply tyre dressing every time I wash the car, so durability ain't really an issue.





si hoc said:


> try using a gel based dressing applyed with an applicator, im using megs endurance and like it


+1

Moved to endurance and it's just great and never get mismatched shine like you said.

Smells pretty awesome too!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sue J said:


> This is a common problem and cause can be any of the items mentioned before. We can get 20 tyres, which are "the same" in for testing and find that some perform differently to others. This is because some tyres are more porous. If you have a tyre that is particularly porous then you can try painting the dressing on, applying extra layers. Alternatively, switch to a thicker silicone dressing that is less likely to be drawn into the tyre.


I'd like to echo Sue's comments I had 2 different brands on the car Continental and pirelli manufactured in 2010 all in different months but the Continental's really didn't like tire dressing and I tries 3 of them Zaino Z16, Bl kfire tire gel and lastly non silicone High
Style it was the high style that performed brilliant, fast forward to 4 new Uniroyal Rainsport 2's made Jan 2011 they like any tyre dressing.


----------



## suhailvirmani (May 22, 2011)

Id say the reason you had a problem with the AG dressing is because its a water based solvent. I know this because I was debating this a short while ago, our tyre dressing is oil based rite now which basically means if you apply it to a tyre then make sure its completely dry whilst with the AG stuff you can apply it whenever, thats why it doesnt last as long and washes off easier. I always do double coats of the tyre dressing, get over 2 weeks with mine that way.


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> In addition to the above suggestions , have you had an alloy refurb ?
> 
> Some 'less careful' repairers don't mask the tyre when they are clear coating the wheel , so you may have clear coat preventing the product from affixing itself to the tyre.
> 
> Just another scenario to throw into the pot


Ahhh, I did suspect that one of the wheels MAY have been refurbed at some point (not during my ownership) there was the odd sign of it, although ultimately a decent job. I will check to see if the 'offending' tyre is on the said wheel.

Good suggestion. :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I use Megs endurance tyre Gel on mine as well - Good stuff and smells great:










I apply a layer with sponge and let it _"absorb"_ for a while - Then I'll apply again and buff off with a rag as I'm not keen on the super-wet look.

*[EDIT]* The picture was taken a couple days after applying *[/EDIT]*


----------

